# Brand new to VI-Control



## Boupo (May 31, 2021)

Hello all! Just joined this forum, and happy to be here.

A bit about myself - I started composing music in March last year, but had a music theory background before. I also played the piano - not very well.

I have since completed a couple dozen pieces. I still have not settled on a specific style/genre of music, and have dabbled with electronic, hip hop, classical. I particularly like orchestral compositions, especially cinematic style ones.

I have a Roland Fantom 8 synth, an East West subscription, and Native Instruments Komplete, along with other bits and pieces. Still learning, most notably mixing and mastering, but have made some progress.

Am really looking forward to learning more and sharing.

Thanks!


----------



## doctoremmet (May 31, 2021)

Hey! Nice to meet you. A warm welcome here!


----------



## Bluemount Score (May 31, 2021)

Hey hey, welcome to the forum Boupo! Enjoy!


----------



## Boupo (May 31, 2021)

Thanks for the kind welcome, doctoremmet and Bluemount Score!


----------



## jonathanparham (May 31, 2021)

welcome. We're all crazy. . . . in a . . . good. . . way


----------



## Kery Michael (May 31, 2021)

Welcome to the site. Lots of good info and some helpful people.


----------



## Double Helix (May 31, 2021)

Boupo said:


> I have a *Roland Fantom 8 synth, an East West subscription, and Native Instruments Komplete*, along with other bits and pieces. Still learning, most notably mixing and mastering, but have made some progress.


A well-stocked arsenal. Welcome to VI-C, @Boupo 
Fasten your seatbelt and jump right in. . .


----------



## Boupo (Jun 1, 2021)

jonathanparham said:


> welcome. We're all crazy. . . . in a . . . good. . . way


Thanks! Sounds about right to me...


----------



## Boupo (Jun 1, 2021)

Double Helix said:


> A well-stocked arsenal. Welcome to VI-C, @Boupo
> Fasten your seatbelt and jump right in. . .


Many thanks, Double Helix...really looking forward to the ride!


----------



## Boupo (Jun 1, 2021)

Kery Michael said:


> Welcome to the site. Lots of good info and some helpful people.


Thank you, Kery...really feeling welcomed! I'd even say good people and helpful info.


----------



## sinkd (Jun 1, 2021)

Welcome to VI-Control!


----------



## Boupo (Jun 7, 2021)

sinkd said:


> Welcome to VI-Control!


Thanks for the welcome, sinkd!

I have just posted two of my tracks on the "Member's Compositions & Mockups" forum:


Link: https://vi-control.net/community/threads/a-step-from-heaven-still-hoping-for-some-feedback.110263/

Link: https://vi-control.net/community/th...inions-defy-the-storm-epic-orchestral.110568/


I'm really keen to hear from the community - would be great to get a sense of what the thoughts are!


----------



## Alchemedia (Jun 7, 2021)

Welcome to the inner sanctum! 🎶


----------



## Boupo (Jun 8, 2021)

Thank you, Alchemedia. I feel at home already, and just one week into it, I have learnt new things!


----------

